# jerky in costco?



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone know if costco had jerky? I know their meat is sometimes expensive but I bet if they have it it will be in bulk and therefore a decent price.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

They do, it tasted liked crap though - a helluva lot cheaper than buying it from Tesco or wherever but the taste was pants - like burnt tyres! and i loooove the Jerky


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Whats the best jerky? My mrs got one from Asda for me and I felt like i was eating what was left of a circumcision! FILTHY!


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Whats the best jerky? My mrs got one from Asda for me and I felt like i was eating what was left of a circumcision! FILTHY!


i worrie abt ur knowledge in this topic :thumb


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

kev3383 said:


> i worrie abt ur knowledge in this topic :thumb


Waste not want not! That was my saying with my jewish friends!

MEAT = GOOD!!!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

thats just wrong. Especially as I'm actually eating some right now!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> thats just wrong. Especially as I'm actually eating some right now!


hense the name Jerky? im having a jerk? jerking it off?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

ewrayzor said:


> thats just wrong. Especially as I'm actually eating some right now!


You just can't go round eating jews, that's likely to cause a riot :laugh:.

I get the stuff outta Sainsbury's Â£1.99 a pack but is the bomb - both Peppered and original (can't remember the name - which is annoying)....would love to find a cheaper sauce tho.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Look here Whey Protein | Sports Nutrition | Supplements | Bodybuilding Supplements | Protein Supplements - Myprotein

if you order a few it gets cheaper


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Shit man! eating Jews! lol thats quality street! lol


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

that's it Â£2 an eating on top of the tuna, chicken, salmon and supplements = more than I earn! I figured that if costco had it I maybe able to get 10 pack for Â£12 or something, you know how they do it


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> that's it Â£2 an eating on top of the tuna, chicken, salmon and supplements = more than I earn! I figured that if costco had it I maybe able to get 10 pack for Â£12 or something, you know how they do it


You get 11 of my protein for like Â£18 I think ment to be real nice aswwell


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

what???


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah, let me know if it tastes any good and they I will bang in a good order :thumb ...I LUUUVVVVV the Jerky!.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Si-K said:


> yeah, let me know if it tastes any good and they I will bang in a good order :thumb ...I LUUUVVVVV the Jerky!.


Ask Razorstorm he loves it!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I must admit. At first I was not sure, but before i realised it, I was addicted to the stuff!

Its quite tough to eat and spicey, but if your diet consists of boring tuna, tasteless chicken and boiled rice. The jerky flavoure and kick is actually quite appealing


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

what you love the stuff from Costco??... I'll be getting a box load then, ta :thumb


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Just got 3 packs (110g) for Â£7 from Costco - its full of sugar and carbs compared to the Â£1.99 for 100g at Sainsbury's/Tesco (Wild West). Gram for Gram the quality of Costco is not worth it. :thumb


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Si-K said:


> what you love the stuff from Costco??... I'll be getting a box load then, ta :thumb


No the my protein stuff he means!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Chris Griffiths said:


> No the my protein stuff he means!


agreed, its like Odin's dried roasted foreskin


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

so come on then, what is the best jerky at the best price? Should I go for the my protein stuff or just pay more and go to sainsbury's?


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Razorstorm said:


> agreed, its like Odin's dried roasted foreskin


SOLD! :thumb


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

ewrayzor said:


> so come on then, what is the best jerky at the best price? Should I go for the my protein stuff or just pay more and go to sainsbury's?


My Protein!!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Sainsbury's!!!! :laugh:

I've not tasted the My Protein stuff..that will be my next venture but for now the Wild West stuff in Sainsbury's/Tesco is much better than Costco :thumb Costco 110g x 3 is Â£7.00 - Wild West Â£1.99 for 100g lower carbs, tastes better and imho better quality meat.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

seems as though costco maybe the stay clear then


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

It justs tasted weird! full of glucose syrup too - Avoid


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I bought a packet of the Tesco stuff that cost Â£2.07 for 57g. It was nice enough but the price was far too much in my opinion. May as well just snack on a tin of tuna or something, more protien, less fat, less carbs.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Â£2.07??? I only get charged Â£1.99 - think yours must have been priced wrong - makes me think how many grams are in the pkt of wild west now - I thought it was 100g but it maybe 57g - but still has the same amount of protein as the Costco stuff (marc's right it's full of syrup as well as dextrose and I do think that's why it tastes a little crappy compared to the "quality" Wild West version)the Wild West also has a lot less carbs as well (again due to lack of additives - so I would bet this better pkt of that and a piece or 2 of fruit and that's one of your 6 meals a day done for - or 1 pkt of higher carb crappier tasting Costco stuff.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

tesco!!!! get a reduced sticker off a single dog treat (49p userally) use the reduced sticker on the jerky and you get it for 13p!!! easy! lol


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

ps if you havent noticed, i did have a rather less than average childhood!lol


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Si-K said:


> Sainsbury's!!!! :laugh:
> 
> tastes better and imho better quality meat.


edit: better quality "meat."


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Si-K said:


> Â£2.07??? I only get charged Â£1.99 - think yours must have been priced wrong - makes me think how many grams are in the pkt of wild west now - I thought it was 100g but it maybe 57g - but still has the same amount of protein as the Costco stuff (marc's right it's full of syrup as well as dextrose and I do think that's why it tastes a little crappy compared to the "quality" Wild West version)the Wild West also has a lot less carbs as well (again due to lack of additives - so I would bet this better pkt of that and a piece or 2 of fruit and that's one of your 6 meals a day done for - or 1 pkt of higher carb crappier tasting Costco stuff.


I got it from a tesco express and their prices are always higher than the big stores.

Its deffinately a 57g bag by the way although the rear of the packet also has the nutritional values of 100g like most products do.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

UK-MMA bringing you creative theft ideas since 2010. LOL


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Agentman said:


> I got it from a tesco express and their prices are always higher than the big stores.
> 
> Its deffinately a 57g bag by the way although the rear of the packet also has the nutritional values of 100g like most products do.


Yeah, it's 57g - I just remembered reading the 100g info so was unsure - Checked out the my protein stuff unfortunately not really much of a saving unless you buy about 17 pkts!:wtf.

Guess we are just gonna have to be greased down and bent over next time we feel the need for some quality meat (Cheers Joeedoom)inside us.:laugh::yes:


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Having gone about beef jerky for so many pages I stumbled across sliced beef today. Nothing new I know but the misses had bought some for the kids sarnies so I read the info. 190g packet on offer for 2 for Â£2.50. Each 100g gives you 20g protein, 0.3g carbs and 2.1g of fat. Half a packet would be a perfect protein portion for just 63p that's well over a quid on the jerky!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah but the jerky gives you more protein and the same amount of fat for almost half the volume of product.

Really if the jerky is too expensive then you would be better just carrying tuna around with you which is about 33g protein, zero fat and pretty much zero carbs per tin. Cant be any less conveniant than carrying a packet of beef around with you!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I eat way too much tuna! That's why I'm looking for alternatives. what I was trying to say is that beef slices per 20g of protein (which for my weight is about all I can consume in one sitting) costs 63p whereas the jerky is Â£2, tuna is 25p per serving, whey protein is 33p all of which are low in fat and carbs, which is what I'm after at the mo

Any other high protein low fat carbs would be greatful


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

i order from MyProtein regularly, see my sig for a discount code to use off your first order with them

the jerky is very good, id advise buying a few packets to make it worthwhile with the postage and to bring the price down, and that its very addictive 

i get the vast majority of my supps from them as they are top notch quality and a lot cheaper than most other places

the smoked jerky is probably my favourite one


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'm tired of Tuna (CHEW CHEW CHEW!!!).

I have just ordered a mixed bag/pack off wildwest.co.uk - Wildwest Resources and Information. ? - I will see what the alternatives are like instead of original and peppered (is all sainsburys stock) can't wait tepiyaki (sp) supposed to be gorgeous - will then order a shit load once I know what flavours tickle my pickle.

Not cheap but I do not care I enjoy it too much:happy: ...if your really bored and wanna tie up your oven for 6 - 8 hours check out You Tube loadsa vids on how to make your own - it's very easy (just time consuming - but will work out really really cheap).


----------



## Zion White (Aug 25, 2010)

Si-K said:


> ...if your really bored and wanna tie up your oven for 6 - 8 hours check out You Tube loadsa vids on how to make your own - it's very easy (just time consuming - but will work out really really cheap).


you appear to have spent far to much time looking this up my friend. you might need to find a jerky anonymous. seek help!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Anyone tried Cruga Biltong chilli beef?

I found this in the same place as the jerky at my Tesco store, it costs the same to buy although the bag is slightly smaller - 50g compared to 57g.

Comparing the nutritional values (per 100g) Biltong has 46g protein compared to jerkys 39.3g but only 2.7g carbs (not a typo) compared to 22.8g. Total calories are 240kcal compared to 282kcal.

Tastes great too - spicy but less chewy than the jerky.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Zion White said:


> you appear to have spent far to much time looking this up my friend. you might need to find a jerky anonymous. seek help!


:laugh: Yeah too much time on my hands and now my forearm is swole!?.

Nice one for the Tesco alternative - I will check it out as my habbit is gonna get expensive:thumb


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

ha! I was thinking the same when I read that. Good shout with the tesco one too. I did look at jerky in costco's on Friday and was horrified to see how many carbs were in there, which one isn't what I'm after and two makes you wander just what they are putting on their beef?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

The Cruga Biltong has more fat than the jerky, about 5.2g per 100g compared to something like 2.7g, but I reckon thats a fair trade.

Think I'm definately going to be making a perminant move to Biltong as my snack food of choice - got a load in the glove box of my car to munch on when driving home after a training session.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

fats good...nothing wrong with that as long as you are not eating billions of carbs - better still if you go around Keto - as your body will use the fat for NRG!.

I'm gonna check it out tomorrow - although still waiting on my variety pack of Wild West to arrive - it's gonna turn up on my day off (addresses to the shop), so reckon I will go in tomorrow P.M (to make sure Marc turns up for training) and find 9 empty ppackets.


----------

